# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Joe Riggs

## skinnypunk

I was at the gym today and I saw Joe working out. Man, he is BIG to be fighting at 170! If I had to guess, I would say he looked like a solid, lean 190.

----------


## Brown Ninja

he is known for his enormous weight cutting. Very tough dude and solid fighter that can't seem to catch a break.

----------


## Brown Ninja

his hospital fight with Diaz was epic.

----------


## skinnypunk

I only heard Diaz's side of it....said he gave Joe an ass wuppin. Never heard what Joe had to say about it.

----------


## skinnypunk

He definitely looked BIG, and was killing the cardio!

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

Always been a fan of Riggs

----------


## Brown Ninja

he can't seem to catch a break though. I thought the Hughes fight would be the turning point

----------


## skinnypunk

Yeah, he seems to be on the right track, but that division is stacked!

----------


## Brown Ninja

he's in a tough spot because he is just outside of top tier in 170 & 185

----------


## skinnypunk

I agree, he's in that spot where he has to prove himself a bit to move up, but he can't prove himself without fighting one of the best. He also seems to be at a point where a few losses (even to good fighters) could break his career because a lot of people are ready to write him off because he hasn't completely lived up to his perceived potential.

----------


## Brown Ninja

^^^agreed

----------


## Biohazard74

Hard to believe he was over 300 lbs at one point

----------


## skinnypunk

I have heard that, but have never seen proof. I saw a picture where he was supposedly 260....that's the biggest I have seen him. I will see if I can find and post it.

----------


## skinnypunk

He is said to be around 260 here.

----------

